# New to KL



## Spaldingscouser (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I am going to be relocating to KL in the next 4 weeks.
It has come at very short notice and I am hitting a bit of a wall about what I should do before leaving the UK.
I have a good package in that house, medical etc is all covered. I would like to know if anyone can refer me to a site (or let me know here) of anything I might overlook regarding the wonderful British bureaucracy.
I have heard that I should be filling in some forms to advise I am leaving the country, and apply for 'non dom' landlord status as I will be renting my house in the Uk while in KL.
Is there anything else I might overlook that you can think of?
Thanks in advance


----------



## dinda (Apr 24, 2008)

*hi*

i am not so sure how to help u about all the forms u need to fill up.
but, u can go to this website, perhaps the members in the forum can help u with this issue. anyway, i would like to take this opportunity tu welcome u to Malaysia. 

expatkl . com

best regards,
Dinda in KL
bigcity_kl (YM id)


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Maybe you should post in the UK forum, for information about leaving. Or maybe the Australia forum. Even though you aren't moving there, the leaving part should be the same. And welcome to the forum! Good luck on your adventure. I'm sure you will enjoy Malaysia. I think it is fairly easy to adjust to, and there is a lot of variety within the country.


----------

